

SwiftCloud: Fault-Tolerant Geo-Replication Integrated to the Client Machine - aespinoza
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/5/15/paper-swiftcloud-fault-tolerant-geo-replication-integrated-a.html

======
aristus
Facebook has something approaching this, using sleazy DNS and routing tricks
to approach optimal cache locality. AFAIK, they have not yet achieved master-
master "write anywhere" replication: all writes phone home to the master
cluster. In practice for their use-case this is less of a big deal than it may
appear.

------
bobfunk
The link to the actual paper in the post 404s - found this version that works
for now:

[http://hal.inria.fr/docs/00/87/02/25/PDF/RR-8347.pdf](http://hal.inria.fr/docs/00/87/02/25/PDF/RR-8347.pdf)

